# Smooth scrolling



## fitz (Nov 23, 2014)

A slight aside, but, annoying to the point of wanting to switch back to Linux... (sincere apologies!)


What can I try to achieve a smooth screen scroll (have an Intel HD3000 and am using the Intel driver currently through Xorg)
I am pulling my hair out trying to fathom out ACPI. It's an Acer laptop.
Screen Brightness - anywhere to look to work out how to make my Fn +/- work for Screen Brightness
I have researched the above for days. I am now at the point of reverting back to Linux (the shame.....).

Many thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 23, 2014)

Questions 2 and 3 really should be in separate topics with titles that will attract people who can answer them.

An important question about smooth scrolling is: in what application?  Firefox has settings for smooth scrolling.  Some terminal emulators do also.  Or do you mean a virtual screen in X?


----------



## shepper (Nov 23, 2014)

On my Acer laptop the right and left cursor keys are marked with brightness icons. (Fn + <) and Fn + >).  I did not have to map the keys.

If you really want to use the +/- keys for brightness search for "keymapping" in the context of your WindowManager/Desktop.  Another option about the broad range of questions you've asked would be to re-title your original post to something like "Fine tuning <your DE/WM> on an Acer <laptop model>"


----------

